# Arrays aneinanderhängen



## redbuttler (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Methode in Java, mit der ich zwei Arrays in Java zusammenhängen kann?

Danke schonmal
Grüße


----------



## RealHAZZARD (14. Dezember 2007)

Wüsste ich jetzt nicht, aber soetwas ist doch schneller geschrieben, als gefunden


----------



## celloOrange (15. Dezember 2007)

soweit ich das sehen kann gibt es kein append für arrays. 
aber system.arraycopy(); 
diese funktion zu benutzen ist aber tendenziell sehr anstregend. 

empfehle den Vector (java.util). Funktionalität die eines Arrays, mit unbeschränkter Größe.


----------



## zeja (15. Dezember 2007)

Wo ist denn das Problem System.arraycopy zu benutzen?

So kann man es machen:

```
public static Object [] appendOther(Object [] a1, Object [] a2){
		Object [] a3 = new Object[a1.length + a2.length];
		System.arraycopy(a1, 0, a3, 0, a1.length);
		System.arraycopy(a2, 0, a3, a1.length, a2.length);
		
		return a3;
	}
```

Generisch gehts nur so:

```
public static <T> T[] append(T[] array1, T[] array2){
		List<T> lst = new ArrayList<T>();
		lst.addAll(Arrays.asList(array1));
		lst.addAll(Arrays.asList(array2));
		
		T [] array3 = lst.toArray(array1);
		
		return array3;
	}
```


----------

